# Pause in 1 room / Resume in another



## Roveer (May 28, 2003)

I'm assuming this can't be done today so I'm recommending it as a suggestion.

So you pause from your Mini in the Kitchen. Head up to the bedroom. Hit a menu button and select "resume from", then select the paused stream and off you go. Sounds pretty simple. After all, the Roamio has already recorded the stream and is continuing to record the live TV. It just has to redirect the live stream to the new mini and re designate the recorded version with the new mini's id and it's as if it was initiated from the 2nd mini all along. 

Good feature / value to customer.

Roveer


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You're talking about the live buffer? If so that can't be done because the Mini has no way off selecting which tuner it's using. Plus if you pause the live buffer in one room on a Mini and then go to another Mini it will never use the same tuner because it assumes that tuner is still in use by the other Mini.

Now if you're talking about a recording then it already does this. Just use the TiVo button to exit the recording on one Mini. Then go to the other and play the recording and it will automatically start from where you left off on the other one.


----------



## Roveer (May 28, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You're talking about the live buffer? If so that can't be done because the Mini has no way off selecting which tuner it's using. Plus if you pause the live buffer in one room on a Mini and then go to another Mini it will never use the same tuner because it assumes that tuner is still in use by the other Mini.
> 
> Now if you're talking about a recording then it already does this. Just use the TiVo button to exit the recording on one Mini. Then go to the other and play the recording and it will automatically start from where you left off on the other one.


But if the software was modified to include a "play from" feature it seems possible that it could be done. It would be a nice feature and bring Tivo in line with what _some_ of the more advanced STB's are now offering keeping Tivo relevant.

Roveer


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Just hit record, done.


----------



## Fernwood (Sep 11, 2014)

I do this all the time with my series 3 HD units.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Roveer said:


> But if the software was modified to include a "play from" feature it seems possible that it could be done. It would be a nice feature and bring Tivo in line with what _some_ of the more advanced STB's are now offering keeping Tivo relevant.


I'm not saying it's impossible, just not possible with the system they use now. I think the DirecTV Genie system does something like you suggest. I think it even lets multiple TVs access the same tuner simultaneously and then just throws up a warning if you attempt to change the channel and that same tuner is being used in another room. TiVo has chosen a simpler path where each tuner is exclusive to a device and the tuner you get is chosen at random from the pool of unused tuners.


----------



## Roveer (May 28, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Just hit record, done.


If I hit record, then head upstairs and select the recording it will play the portion it recorded and then continue on with the live TV? Is that how it would it work work. I didn't think it would work that way?

Roveer


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you hit record and then the TiVo button it will mark your spot in the recording. Then when you play the recording in the other room it will start from that location. However record will only record the current show, so as soon as it end the recording will end and there is no way to guarantee you can pull up the same tuner so you can watch the next show on the same channel.


----------

